# Game #22: vs. Suns 12/8 (Result: W, 102 - 101)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, don't have the time to make the actually matchups and what not. Just didn't wanna miss the game thread.  Also Josh Howard is supposed to return tonight


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #22: vs. Suns 12/8*

We won 102 - 101


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And Josh Howard is back, hopefully he can stay healthy now.


----------

